# wax strips..preference?



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 28, 2008)

I started to really notice that I had some fine dark hair on my upper lip a few years ago. It's been there longer but it seems like it's gotten worse the past year or so. I don't have any fuzz under my nose but on the outer portion above the lip. I have put off doing anything about it b/c I was unsure how it would grow back or if I would have to constantly worry about waxing all the time. The few people I've mentioned it to have told me they have never noticed before but b/c I know it's there, it bugs me.
I finally tried the Sally Hansen wax strips for the face and bikini line. They are the ones you rub in your hand to warm up then apply. I totally screwed up the right side b/c I didn't do it right and some skin came off. I have a dry, scaly spot there now and I really hope it heals this week. I am wondering if it's worth it to use those again. Does anyone have a preference between something like Nair and wax strips? I have really sensitive skin to begin with so something the least likely to mess up my face would be great.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 28, 2008)

I hate Nair...but I have coarse hair so it takes forever for it to work and I have burned myself in the process several times.  I like the Sally wax strips.  I don't warm them between my hands, though.  I run them over a light bulb and let the heat melt the wax.


----------



## LoveMac26 (Jul 28, 2008)

I also have sensitive skin and even the sensitive skin formula of Nair/Veet or any other cream hair remover irritates my skin.
I use the Sally wax strips and I find that they work really well. I like them a considerable amount over any other wax strip I have used.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 28, 2008)

I like the Sally Hansen strips too, but like Aziajs, I don't warm them...AT ALL. I'm SO hot all the time, and If I warmed them before putting them on, they'd get too gooey and never grab any hairs.


----------



## talste (Jul 28, 2008)

I like using Caron brilliance hard wax on my upper lip it contains titanium dioxide so its great for sensitive areas. Its an Aussie product so not sure if you can get it in the U.S


----------



## RoseyPosey (Jul 28, 2008)

I love the sally strips as well. even helped my friend with a brazilian before with them lol. 

I do warm them just because my face is never warm lol, but if you just stick it on your upper lip, you rub it anyways once it on there, so dont rubit before. just make sure youDO rub it with the hair once its on your lip, then rib against the hair.


----------



## Peaches23 (Aug 8, 2008)

I got to sally beauty supply and get the wax for sensitive skin for face by gigi! it works awesome and isn't even painful!!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 8, 2008)

I love the Sally Hansen strips to .... They are a staple here, but i DON'T WARM THEM AT ALL  either .... they just work better for me if they are room temp... I also cut them to a more workable size lol .

I also mainly use them on my eyebrows and if you are interested in doing this too, I bought eyebrow stencils at K-Mart and I trace the eyebrow shape i want on to the strip with a permeant marker and then cut the strip in half along the lines and that gives me the arch I want ... =) ... I've been using em for years and only recently found the stencils and I love the way they improved the shape of my brows.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Aug 11, 2008)

I used them on my upper lip and I screwed up one side b/c I didn't pull it off in the right direction. That side of my upper lip was really irritated and kind of raw. I did that about 2 weeks ago and it's healed, but it seems like I have a mild discoloration where it healed. I don't know if it's still healing or if I really messed up my lip???


----------



## macslut (Aug 11, 2008)

I swear by the Bliss Poetic Waxing Kit.  It sticks to the hair and not your skin.  It even gets peach fuzz.  But it is pricey at $45.  Mine last a very long time, though. I think it is a good value.


----------



## fash10nista (Aug 12, 2008)

My SIL recommended the Sally strips and I find they work passably well and the regrowth is not as thick or grows as much. I use a blowdryer to heat up the strip, apply to my upper lip area, let it cool for a minute or two, hold the skin taut on one side and then pull the wax strip opposite from where you're holding the skin....just like they do in the salons...Seems to work for me...


----------



## snowflakelashes (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *euphrosyne_rose* 

 
_I used them on my upper lip and I screwed up one side b/c I didn't pull it off in the right direction. That side of my upper lip was really irritated and kind of raw. I did that about 2 weeks ago and it's healed, but it seems like I have a mild discoloration where it healed. I don't know if it's still healing or if I really messed up my lip???_

 

I did something similar to my chin afew years back that turned me off of waxing my face, I'd rather spend an hour tweezing, sad but true.... It took FOREVER to heal, at least a month.  If its not infected, is there anyway you can use something like mederma anti scar lotion on it when you sleep and see if it helps speed up the process or make the discoloration less?  Its what I would try anyhow but please know I am definately not an expert on waxing.  I just know SKIN came off when I put way too much wax on my face... not good


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Aug 12, 2008)

Since you are having trouble with waxing maybe you should seek a professional next time ... especially if your skin is sensitive.  An esthetician should be able to help you - ask her to use hard wax.  It will not remove the top layer of skin as the wax strip you used will.  If it is available you could have it threaded.  It will not damage your skin at all and it is generally cheaper.  If you really want to DIY I suggest going to Sallys and getting some microwaveable hard wax.  There will be directions on how to use it and it is much better than those wax strips that in my opinion do not effectively remove hair.

Just a word of advice: since you removed skin (exfoliated) your skin is very very likely to hyperpigment.  You will start to see brown spots (sun damage) where the skin was removed if you don't use sunscreen on the area.  It should heal but make sure to put sunscreen on it during the day and a healing cream at night.  You could use neosporin or something similar at night.  Good luck!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Aug 12, 2008)

I love the ones by Parissa!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enjoybeingagirl* 

 
_Since you are having trouble with waxing maybe you should seek a professional next time ... especially if your skin is sensitive.  An esthetician should be able to help you - ask her to use hard wax.  It will not remove the top layer of skin as the wax strip you used will._

 
Yes! I'm an Esthetician and hard wax is best for sensitive skin and does not hurt at all.  If you don't want to spend the cash at a salon/spa, go to a Aesthetics or Cosmetology school.  Students that are working on the public are trained and generally know what their doing.  Not only that, it's super cheap!  I know at my school they only charge $5 for a lip wax.  The more you wax the thinner the hair will grow in and depending on the stage of hair growth, it won't grow back for 2-4weeks.

Or

A long time ago, I use to use Nair hair removal cream.  It's very soft and gentle and didn't burn or irritate my skin.  Simply apply it, wait a few minutes, and wipe off with a wet cloth and wallah....

HTH!


----------

